# Youngest bird shot...



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I just shot a mallard that was banded 2 months before i got it...It was born in 2006...Anybody have younger?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

shot a banded juvy blue that was around 6 months.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I shot one that was banded 10 days before I shot it 30 miles away from where i shot it and it was hathed in 2006. not a lot of history in that one


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Shot a teal that was banded 5 weeks before I shot it. Came almost 350 miles in that 5 weeks before too, so at least she made it somewhere.


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Ground swatted a nest once.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

aztec said:


> Ground swatted a nest once.


That right there is funny. :lol: Hopefully nobody takes it seriously.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

aztec said:


> Ground swatted a nest once.


Did the hatchlings still have egg shells on their heads? Otherwise I am sure someone has you beat.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Shot one with the egg tooth still!!!!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

In the new WILDFOWL magazine it says a drake bufflehead was banded two days before it was shot


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

took a woodie once that was 2 months old and once got a pintail that was 2 months old on a North Dakota opener -- the pintail had been banded in central South dakota and had flew 260 miles North into ND


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

oh yeah I shot a duck an hour before it was banded


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, Goin out on the limb. Shot one with eggs in it.....

:beer:


----------

